# Gluing figures to mat



## choochootrains (Jun 2, 2012)

Is there anything better than Woodland scenic cement to glue n scale figures to a grass mat? The "little" people just don't hold and stay good. Thanks


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Super Glue?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think a spot of CA (super-glue) would insure they don't wander off.


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

I preglue with white glue, allow it to dry and then use bostic clear or any flexible glue to hand.


----------

